# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  نهاية أدنيا

## احلى كلام الحب

كلمات الشاعر الكبير / محسن أبو شاهين 


نهاية..نهاية أدنيا قبر & هذي نهاية كل بشر



نهاية..نهاية أدنيا قبر & هذي نهاية كل بشر



أخطيت ..أخطيت وقدمت العذر & وربك الواحد غفر



أخطيت ..أخطيت وقدمت العذر & وربك الواحد غفر



أنت ولا همك خطاك & ماشي..ما شي ولا يمكن تتوب



ضيعتني والله معاك & ومشيتني في مر الدروب



أنت ولا همك خطاك & ماشي..ما شي ولا يمكن تتوب



ضيعتني والله معاك & ومشيتني في مر الدروب



يا دنيتي يكفيني نشوف & كل المظاهر خادعه



يا دنيتي يكفيني نشوف & كل المظاهر خادعه



ناس خطاها بالظروف & وناس بظروفها قانعة



يا دنيتي ..يا دنيتي يكفيني نشوف & وكل المظاهر خادعه



ناس خطاها بالظروف & وناس بظروفها قانعة



نهاية أدنيا قبر & هذي نهاية كل بشر

----------


## براءة طفولة

يسلموا على الطرح 

ودي


براءة طفووولة

----------

